# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Δορυφορικό Πεδιόμετρο Deviser S30

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
πωλείται πεδιόμετρο Deviser S30 για δορυφορικές λήψεις DVB-S/S2, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένο, αγορά από πρώτο χέρι, στο κουτί του με όλα τα παρελκόμενα. Τιμή: 110 ευρώ.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ΡΜ..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gutosie

endiaferome gia 
*Deviser S30 				, parakalo epikinoniste mazimu sto tel. 6944663029*

----------


## manolo

Φίλε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, αλλά το πεδιόμετρο έχει ήδη πωληθεί. Όπως θα 'χεις δει το post είναι παλιό..

----------

